# My Theory On Violence At Trump Rallies



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 22, 2016)

My theory is not just that Trump incited and encouraged violence.  It is that he deliberately engineered it, and that all these outbreaks are exactly what he intended to happen.

Follow me through this.

We know that Donald Trump planned his Presidential campaign well ahead of time to be a media circus, designed to capitalize on his celebrity, cartoonish public persona, and outrageous behavior in order to essentially get the media to fund his advertising for free to get the ratings.  And, in fact, that's exactly what he has done, taking advantage of the already toxic levels of division and discontent in the nation and capitalizing on it to gin up attention and enthusiasm among those who feel disenfranchised by setting people at each other's throats.

We've all heard the list of remarks he's made that his detractors say constitute inciting people to violence, although even they seem to treat them as simply egregious gaffes by an intemperate man.  But what if they're not?  What if Donald Trump deliberately, with malice aforethought, guided the narrative that direction?

I think he was reaching the point of diminishing returns in regards to dominating the conversation with, "Did you hear the crazy thing Trump said THIS time?"  Sure, the media continues to report it, but it's just not particularly shocking to anyone any more.  Plus, with the field narrowed down to only three candidates (only two of whom are even credible, as far as getting votes), he knew he was going to have to stop participating in debates, because they would no longer be the format of "tons of candidates, no time for depth, everyone fights to get in catchy one-liners" that suits his style so well, and they would go much more into policy and substance, which would put him at a disadvantage.  

And coincidentally, conveniently, what happens?  The situation escalates, and the media coverage goes from being dominated by Trump's insane remarks to "Look what happened at the Trump rally, OMG!"  Does anyone think it was an accident that he just HAPPENED to start moderating the tone of his behavior a bit at the same time that his supporters started slugging protesters in job lots?

(continued in the next post)


----------



## Zander (Mar 22, 2016)

Cecille 1200 's photo....


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 22, 2016)

We can debate back and forth about Trump's alleged business acumen, but I don't think anyone would argue his skill in one area:  marketing and hype.  He has so far played the media like a Stradivarius, and through them, the people who watch the media.  I firmly believe that Trump gauged his "violent" remarks with the deliberate intention of, at the very least, generating large, rowdy protests.  And it doesn't take a media genius to realize that many of those protesters would be from the most unstable segments of society, the ones we've all seen on the news rioting and causing all manner of disruption.  It also doesn't take a psychology major to realize how easy it would be to prime Trump's supporters to react badly to those protesters.  _Et voila_!  More media furor to suck all the air out of the room for everyone else.

And the cherry on top?  Not only does his campaign continue to get millions of dollars in free advertising via every media outlet in the country, but he ALSO gets to play the embattled, abused martyr being besieged by the savages at the gates, AND cement his rabid followers together through the age-old solidarity of the persecuted minority.  Perhaps even gain more followers, because the only thing Americans love more than an underdog is to BE the underdog.  And then he just gets to sit back and laugh at how stupid and behind the curve everyone is while they're frantically trying to defend him against any hint that he should take responsibility for what happens at his own rallies.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Mar 22, 2016)

Zander said:


> Cecille 1200 's photo....





All she's saying is that he's played you like a fiddle.


----------



## Zander (Mar 22, 2016)

Carla_Danger said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Cecille 1200 's photo....
> ...



Yeah, that's the ticket. 

Your bus awaits!


----------



## Pogo (Mar 22, 2016)

Cecilie1200 said:


> My theory is not just that Trump incited and encouraged violence.  It is that he deliberately engineered it, and that all these outbreaks are exactly what he intended to happen.
> 
> Follow me through this.
> 
> ...



That theory is rock solid and perfectly sensible.  And one indication you're on the right track is the immediate trolling by a poster coming to defend milady's (Rump's) honor -- he's _*emotionally *_invested, which is the hallmark of a personality cult.  We're seeing a lot of that.

It occurred to me when the Chicago event was cancelled, when it was noted that contrary to Rump's stooge stage announcement, the police/security people had no conversations warning about security issues, had no anticipated problems with crowd control, and when the sudden cancellation announcement was made, had equally sudden challenges managing the egress of ten thousand unsatiated people out into the streets all at once, that that decision to cut them loose as such was probably made to set up conditions for a riot --- after which he could sit back and blame .... MoveOn, CNN, the police, Bernie Sanders, Hillary Clinton, whoever is not Numero Uno.

Just thought I'd go ahead and write the longest sentence ever there...

In the event, the riot didn't happen and the local security handled the sudden egress without major incident, so it became a meme tool for instigating yet another division point with the idea that "leftists (or Sanders, or whoever) are taking away our First Amendment rights".  A theme he's been bellowing from the pulpit ever since.

Which is ironic considering his own numerous attack on First Amendment principles, such as "opening up" libel laws to crush dissent.  So either way, he _still_ gets to play "victim".

Rump runs on pure emotion, and no intellect.  He does know how to manipulate those, to the point where he can continually contradict himself, yet his unquestioning drones are so drunk on the emotion that they can't see it.  Or more correctly --- refuse to.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Mar 22, 2016)

Zander said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...





That's the Donald Drumpf supporter bus.  Here's an example of an idiot supporter.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 22, 2016)

[SNIP] RUSH....

This is not a protest, and it's not Trump people.  And if you want to say, "Well, Trump's causing it," you're wrong.  This was my whole point on Friday.  The enemy is not Trump.  The enemy is not Cruz.  The enemy is not Kasich.  The enemy is not any Republican. *The enemy is the left, the Democrat Party, the American left. * They are the most destructive force in this country today.  And they are doing whatever they can to create havoc and discomfort, and they want the reaction to be you blaming Trump, or you blaming whoever the Republican happens to be.






They want you blaming Trump for it. "If Trump weren't doing what he's doing, this wouldn't be happening." That's what you are supposed to conclude, and then you're to conclude, "Trump should stop. Trump should get out. Trump's a menace. Trump's this and that."  It isn't Trump doing this.  It is not Trump's people doing this.  It is not Trump supporters.  *These are people that are gonna vote for Hillary Clinton doing this.  Or Crazy Bernie or whoever ends up with the Democrat nomination.  These are criminal leftists. *

These are not protests.

*These are provocations and riots in waiting. *

Shutting down a highway as they did is not lawful.  It's not a protest.  It's not dissent.  It is criminality, and it needs to be dealt with as such.  These are private events.  Protests do not have the right to enter and disrupt them.  In no other circumstance would this be tolerated.  You can come up with any number of analogies in addition to the Planned Parenthood, but that is probably a good one 'cause do you know how many people would tolerate something like that?  Zilch.  Even on our side, zilch, zero, nada. 

That's why even at the Republican convention, Democrat convention, you don't see this.  The protestors are kept away from the arena, away from the venue. They are kept outside. They are not permitted in. They are private events for that specific reason.  The hall has been rented and leased by the candidate. He has total control of the usage.  Of course within the boundaries of the law.  But it struck me. I mean, these are good people that I played golf with. They're fine, and they're up to speed. But it's like everybody else: They react to what they see in the media. 

We're never gonna get around that.  I don't care how many Fox Newses there are or talk radio, there's always gonna be a Drive-By Media.  We're never going to get around the fact that they are supportive of the Democrat Party and everybody else that supports it.  They are tolerant.  They encourage all of this -- and not only do they encourage it, they follow along and make it look like the victims of these things are actually the perpetrators.  So the people I was talking to after golf, you should have seen their faces when I told them what I just told you.

Their eyes lit up. "Yeah, yeah. Okay. That makes sense." They don't hear that anywhere in the media that they consume.  And so they... I guarantee you that there are a whole lots of people -- pro-Trump, anti-Trump, you name it, but especially anti-Trump people -- who are eagerly glomming onto this as just another reason to criticize Trump.  "Yeah, look what he's causing."  I guarantee you, this goes on before Trump.

Didn't you see this in Ferguson? You saw this against Mitt Romney. You see... Folks, the point is, this is standard operating behavior for these people.  It's gonna happen whether Trump's the nominee or not.  If Trump were to drop out of the race (just a wild hypothetical; it's gonna continue to happen), they're going to move on to whoever they fear. Whoever they think poses them the greatest threat is who they are going to act on.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 22, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > My theory is not just that Trump incited and encouraged violence.  It is that he deliberately engineered it, and that all these outbreaks are exactly what he intended to happen.
> ...



I have to disagree on one thing:  Trump runs on quite a bit of intellect, of a certain cunning, manipulative, toxic variety.  Like I said, I don't think anyone would argue the man's abilities in the area of marketing and hype.  But yeah, he definitely runs on a lack of intellect being applied by those listening to him, supporters and protesters alike.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 22, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> [SNIP] RUSH....
> 
> This is not a protest, and it's not Trump people.  And if you want to say, "Well, Trump's causing it," you're wrong.  This was my whole point on Friday.  The enemy is not Trump.  The enemy is not Cruz.  The enemy is not Kasich.  The enemy is not any Republican. *The enemy is the left, the Democrat Party, the American left. * They are the most destructive force in this country today.  And they are doing whatever they can to create havoc and discomfort, and they want the reaction to be you blaming Trump, or you blaming whoever the Republican happens to be.
> 
> ...



You're citing Rush Limbaugh?  Do not even get me started on the supposed "conservative media" in this debacle of an election.  I cannot believe the extent they have sold out for ratings.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Mar 22, 2016)

Cecilie1200 said:


> My theory is not just that Trump incited and encouraged violence.  It is that he deliberately engineered it, and that all these outbreaks are exactly what he intended to happen.
> 
> Follow me through this.
> 
> ...



I don't think Trump has "deliberately" done anything. I think he's riding a wave he doesn't really have much control over.

I know where you're coming from, but logic isn't going to work here. Trump's support comes from emotion, not logic. What he says makes people feel good - or at least he justifies their vindictive feelings, and logical arguments hold little weight against that.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 22, 2016)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > [SNIP] RUSH....
> ...



They had the highest ratings BEFORE this.... they don't need to SELL OUT, they just have to report and many give their OPINION, and that is all it is, like YOU, an OPINION!


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 22, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > My theory is not just that Trump incited and encouraged violence.  It is that he deliberately engineered it, and that all these outbreaks are exactly what he intended to happen.
> ...



I think you haven't paid attention to Donald Trump's history over the last four or five decades.  I would posit that, aside from the money and valuable NY real estate left him by his father, his major contribution of business acumen has been the creation and sale of his outrageous, tacky, neon-and-gold-lame brand.  Even he will tell you that a large portion of his alleged wealth and assets is his "brand", his celebrity.  He made himself famous and notorious, so that he could make money simply off of having his name plastered on things.

His support comes from emotion, yes, but from OTHER people's emotions, which he manipulates quite logically.  He's not really doing anything different that any sleazy salesman, tent revival preacher, or carnival huckster does, except he's doing it on a national level.


----------



## S.J. (Mar 22, 2016)

You forgot to call him a racist.  You're slipping.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 22, 2016)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Cunning, yes very much.  Cynical manipulation, absolutely, like few others could touch.  But I mean _intellect _in the content of his rhetoric, not in how he makes his manipulation plans.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 22, 2016)

S.J. said:


> You forgot to call him a racist.  You're slipping.



That would be emotion.
She's using intellect.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Mar 22, 2016)

S.J. said:


> You forgot to call him a racist.  You're slipping.





His supporters certainly are. Drumpf doesn't believe most of the garbage that comes out of his mouth.


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 22, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > My theory is not just that Trump incited and encouraged violence.  It is that he deliberately engineered it, and that all these outbreaks are exactly what he intended to happen.
> ...



That he keeps threatening 'riots in the streets' if he is not the convention nominee works to get his gooney people worked up and they will indeed riot ... he puts the idea in their heads.


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 22, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Intellect in the sense of being sly or cunning. Not the kind of intellect we want in a world leader.


----------



## S.J. (Mar 22, 2016)

Pogo said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > You forgot to call him a racist.  You're slipping.
> ...


Thanks for admitting the racist claim is emotion and not intellect.


----------



## S.J. (Mar 22, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


That's a lie.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 22, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Especially in an incurable narcissist whose entire lifespan of 70 years has been obsessing on attracting attention to himself.

That particular part seems elusive to his minions.  I don't understand why, it could not possibly be more obvious.


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 22, 2016)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


Agree. His intelligence is the cunning, manipulative, toxic variety. Obvious.


----------



## S.J. (Mar 22, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Obama isn't 70.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 22, 2016)

S.J. said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



It's your idea.  What else _could_ it be?


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 22, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


His supporters: these are the people who are easily led.  People who believe what they want to believe rather than looking straight at the truth, rather than using logic and circumspection to think for themselves and face reality.  They are the people who are addicted to reality shows. They are the people who love programs like Jerry Springer. They are the lowest common denominator. They are the masses who cheer on dictators.


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 22, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > My theory is not just that Trump incited and encouraged violence.  It is that he deliberately engineered it, and that all these outbreaks are exactly what he intended to happen.
> ...


" Trump's support comes from emotion, not logic..." Agree.


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 22, 2016)

S.J. said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


No it isn't. It is a logical conclusion.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 22, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



All right, you wanna go there, we'll go there.

"These past few months have been a horrific bloodbath, as many famous and once-respected conservatives have gutted their credibility for a chance to latch themselves to Trump like barnacles on the Titanic. Some of these ideological hustlers may have, at one point, truly believed in the principles of which they’ve so handsomely profited, but when the principles finally jeopardized the profits, they did not hesitate to choose the latter over the former.

The capitulation that many conservative and Christian leaders have shown towards Trump goes well beyond what the liberal media shows towards Obama. I’ve never in my life seen anything like this, and I suspect I’d have to take a flight to North Korea to witness an equal level of unthinking deference. But at least Kim Jong Un’s subjects submit under the threat of death and imprisonment. Our “leaders” have subjugated themselves to the American Kim Jong Un simply for the publicity and the ratings and the chance to be friends with a billionaire celebrity.

Sean Hannity - Hannity relentlessly fawns over Trump and refuses to challenge him on any of his myriad lies and inconsistencies. Trump has even used Hannity’s show as a platform to praise Planned Parenthood and repeat false, progressive claims that “abortion is a small part of what they do.” Hannity did not challenge him on those assertions. He does not challenge him on anything.

Meanwhile, as Trump receives no criticism from Hannity no matter how many times he mocks the disabled, brags about his adultery, smears his opponents, spews vulgarities, etc., Hannity has not held back in criticizing Trump’s Republican opponents for their “stunning” and “beyond the pale” critiques of Trump.

Ann Coulter - She released a book about immigration right around the time Trump came onto the scene and started calling Mexicans rapists. She decided to use the Trump phenomenon as the greatest book promotion vehicle in history, campaigning for him and claiming the reality TV character is a sign that “God hasn’t given up on us yet.”

Funny that Coulter mentioned God considering she’s become a social liberal in recent months, frequently lashing out at ”pathetic” “p*ssy” pro-lifers who fail to worship her new idol. Trump could perform abortions in the White House, she says. Trump can do whatever he wants. Speaking of God, I wonder if Coulter thinks God approves when she rants about the “f**king Jews” (anti-Semitism appears to be a prerequisite for admittance into the Trump fan club) and explicitly calls for violence against Trump protesters. To say Coulter has gone off the rails would be a monumental understatement. Indeed, one wonders if she was ever on them to begin with.

Sarah Palin - Palin is a carnival barker who used the Tea Party to stay relevant long past her expiration date, and then betrayed it when the spotlight drifted in Trump’s direction. Palin helped get Ted Cruz elected back when she was pretending to be a grassroots activist. But her activism was revealed to be as phony as her “middle-class hockey mom” shtick when she stabbed Cruz in the back and slandered her old friend at Trump’s behest.

Fox News - All the other dull, blathering Trump sycophants on Fox News, like *Andrea Tantaros* and *Eric Bolling* and*Kimberly Guilfoyle* and other various Trump shills who’ve now taken to declaring that “principles don’t matter.“ The *Fox morning show* team hands airtime to Trump whenever he demands it, and they sit in admiration listening to him blabber on like infatuated school boys pretending to be interested in what the pretty girl in class is saying. But they’re of course not as bad as *Joe Scarborough* over on MSNBC, who was recently caught on camera taking instructions from Trump about what questions he can ask.

Trump and his groupies complain that Fox is “unfair” to him, but those of us who haven’t had our brains cooked by Trump fever recognize that, with the exceptions of Megyn Kelly, Bret Baier, Greg Gutfeld and a few others, the entire network slobbers over him like a cheerleader fainting when the varsity quarterback asks her to the prom.

Ben Carson - A man embraced by millions because he supposedly stood for Christian virtue, civility, moral courage, and the Constitution — until he endorsed the one guy who defies all of those principles more aggressively than probably any Republican presidential candidate in history. But at least Carson is honest. This week headmitted that before he endorsed Trump, he was promised a position in the administration.

Jeff Sessions - He overlooked Trump’s enormous, terrific, gold-plated downside and endorsed him solely because of his pledges to build a wall, even though Trump himself has admitted his immigration plan is “flexible.”

Matt Drudge - Trump’s very own Pravda. Matt Drudge has explored every avenue to demean and degrade Trump’s opponents, even if it means repeatedly mocking Cruz’s Christian faith. As Coulter has become pro-choice for Trump, Matt Drudge has become anti-Christian.

Breitbart - No media company has been more disgraceful, dishonest, and utterly treacherous as Breitbart. There may be some people at Breitbart who’ve maintained their integrity – most of them are resigning in protest – but the company as a whole is such a consistent source of propaganda, slander, deceit, and disinformation that you’d think Joseph Goebbels was running the place.

Breitbart is so pathetic, so ethically vacuous, so outrageously abhorrent in its conduct that it took Trump’s side when Trump’s campaign manager manhandled one of its own female reporters. It doesn’t quite capture it to simply say Breitbart is a propaganda mechanism for Donald Trump. Breitbart is, more aptly, the disembodied conscience of Donald Trump himself. The entire site reads like Trump dictated it word-for-word. To click on Breitbart is to dive into the head of Donald Trump. It’s like walking through that little door in “Being John Malkovich” and into the mind of a demagogic madman.

Jerry Falwell Jr and Robert Jeffress - Both men — along with plenty of other prominent Christian figures — dumped their faith on the side of the road and hitched a ride on the Trump Bandwagon. They now promote Trump in direct defiance of Scripture, which clearly stipulates that anyone who desires to be a leader must be noble, respectable, temperate, and dignified (and probably not someone who brags about his adultery and thinks the nation’s largest abortion provider is “wonderful). To claim Trump belongs in any of these categories is blasphemy.

Remember, these charlatans have mercilessly exiled many “moderate” Republicans into the wilderness for the mildest of heresies. They’ve hung the deadly “RINO” label around conservatives for the slightest offenses. They’ve conducted Salem-style witch trials to expose and execute any conservative accused of committing the most harmless misdemeanors against the cause.

Marco Rubio isn’t sufficiently conservatism on a few issues and they lambaste him; Donald Trump isn’t conservative on any issue and they change conservatism to accommodate him.

If they’d given Donald Trump the same treatment they gave, say, John Boenher, we would not be in this situation. And don’t take this as a defense of ”the establishment.” I’ve been as disgusted by the moderate compromisers in our ranks as anyone, but are the milquetoasts really a greater threat to conservatism than Donald Trump? Are they more progressive? Do they flip flop more often? Are they bigger liars and swindlers? Do they calibrate their own positions according to poll numbers more blatantly than Trump? Are they as vindictive, narcissistic, cruel, and lacking in integrity as Trump? Please. Stop it." - _Thanks to Matt Walsh_

And Rush Limbaugh.  Let's not forget him.  Rush treasures his stance of "not picking sides or making endorsements", but even he has declined to go after Trump even to the extent that he did people like John McCain and Lindsay Graham, let alone to the extent that Trump himself deserves.  His unwillingness to say anything that might put him in the crosshairs of the Trumpettes is so obvious, it's painful to listen to.  And his "to be fair" defenses of Trump almost drip pandering.

Sure, all of these people had ratings, or prestige, or what-have-you, but do you think they didn't do the calculations as to how long that would last if they ran afoul of Trump's rabid cultists?  And they sold the fuck out.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 22, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



My theory now is that he's not threatening so much as issuing suggestions to the puppets he's dancing on his strings.


----------



## S.J. (Mar 22, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Based on whose logic, yours?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 22, 2016)

S.J. said:


> You forgot to call him a racist.  You're slipping.



I don't think he's a racist.  I think he's too much of a narcissist to have any particular feeling toward, or even awareness of, other people beyond a vague disdain for them because they aren't Donald Trump.

Racism would be too much like a guiding principle, however warped it is.  Donald Trump doesn't do guiding principles, beyond "What's good for Donald Trump."


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 22, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



His rhetoric isn't intellectual, that's true, but I do think it's an intellectual choice for it not to be, and I think it's an intellectual choice for it to be inflammatory in the right way to spark conflicts.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 22, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Exactly!


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 22, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



No, this is intellect in the service of evil, or at the very least, chaos.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 22, 2016)

S.J. said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Oh, he didn't say it?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 22, 2016)

S.J. said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Deflection.  Go start your own thread for that bullshit.


----------



## S.J. (Mar 22, 2016)

Cecilie1200 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Show me where Trump threatened riots.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 22, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Oh, it's not just his supporters who are easily led.  He's dancing the protesters from the left around like marionettes, too.  They're playing right along with his game plan, and they're too pig-stupid to see it.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 22, 2016)

S.J. said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



“I think you would have riots,” Trump said during an interview with CNN.  “If you disenfranchise those people, and you say, ‘Well, I’m sorry, but you’re 100 votes short, even though the next one is 500 votes short,’ I think you would have problems like you’ve never seen before. I think bad things would happen,” Trump continued.

You can play all the semantic games you like and try to label it something else, but it still amounts to a threat.  Or, in this case, marching orders.


----------



## S.J. (Mar 22, 2016)

Cecilie1200 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


More desperation.  No matter how much you would like it to be something more, it's an opinion, not a threat.  Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 22, 2016)

Cecilie1200 said:


> My theory is not just that Trump incited and encouraged violence.  It is that he deliberately engineered it, and that all these outbreaks are exactly what he intended to happen.
> 
> Follow me through this.
> 
> ...




You should put this in the op/Ed forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 22, 2016)

And still, he doesn't talk issues. All we hear from Trumpery is trumpery. 

He calls for more violence, tells us how amazingly tremendous he is and gossip. 

Lots and lots of gossip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 22, 2016)

S.J. said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Like I said, "semantic games".  Sounds like the REAL desperation is from the Trumpettes.  And kissing Donny's ass the way you do, you SHOULD be desperate.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 22, 2016)

Cecilie1200 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



It is indeed marching orders.  Anyone who can't see Rump's ongoing power-of-suggestion manipulation just ain't paying attention (or is deliberately tuning it out).

It's also the same childish "hold by breath 'til I turn blue" *petulance *that has also been his M.O. throughout.  That arrested development that seems to have stunted around age 12.


----------



## S.J. (Mar 22, 2016)

Cecilie1200 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


No, stupid, THIS is what a threat looks like.
*“Dear White People if Trump wins young niggas such as myself are fully hell bent on inciting riots everywhere we go. Just so you know.”*
IT'S ON! Black Lives Matter Leader Issues a Violent Threat to White People if Trump Wins ⋆ Dc Gazette


----------



## Pogo (Mar 22, 2016)

S.J. said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



-- that guy's running for POTUS is he?


----------



## S.J. (Mar 22, 2016)

Pogo said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


Does it matter?


----------



## MarathonMike (Mar 23, 2016)

I follow the theory but it seems implausible that George Soros would spend a dime to help Trump get the nomination. He and other deep pocket Liberals are funding the most violent and obnoxious of the protesters. There are certainly others that are not paid protesters who genuinely despise Trump and feel it is their duty to impose their will on the rest of us. The end result is the beautiful irony of Leftist Strong arm tactics working to boost Trump's numbers.


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 23, 2016)

S.J. said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Yes, it most certainly does.


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 23, 2016)

MarathonMike said:


> I follow the theory but it seems implausible that George Soros would spend a dime to help Trump get the nomination_*. He and other deep pocket Liberals are funding the most violent and obnoxious of the protesters.*_ There are certainly others that are not paid protesters who genuinely despise Trump and feel it is their duty to impose their will on the rest of us. The end result is the beautiful irony of Leftist Strong arm tactics working to boost Trump's numbers.


Cite a valid source to support such an allegation.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Mar 23, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





Not to an idiot Drumpf supporter, and that one is dumber than a box of rocks.


----------



## S.J. (Mar 23, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


No, it doesn't mean shit.  I pointed out the difference between an opinion and a threat.  Trump gave an opinion.  You idiots are calling it a threat out of desperation.  You are idiots.


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 23, 2016)

S.J. said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...




You are the one lacking in understanding and comprehension. You don't see the forest for the trees.  It is suggestion and manipulation on his part. He is playing you folks like a fiddle.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 23, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...




You might want to take a look at both parties because they are both playing the American Citizens like a fiddle and the Democrats are masters at it.


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 23, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Here's the problem with your thinking. There are no gray areas for you. Everything is black and white and in big, bold, simplistic text.

I never said the Republicans are playing you like a fiddle or that they are masters at it. I said Trump was. It is a very, very different thing. To say that the Democrats in general are doing the same, have always done so and are thus masters at it shows you think at about a 5th grade level. Life, reality isn't like that.


----------



## S.J. (Mar 23, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


You have no credibility.  You support a lying, corrupt, criminal.  You're in no position to lecture anyone on anything.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 23, 2016)

S.J. said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



"If I don't get what I want... I think there will be riots"
"If you don't do what I say, there will be hell to pay"
"Nice house you have there .... it would be a shame if something were to.. you know, happen to it"

These are not "opinions"; those are *threats *disguised as technical opinions.  At the least, wishful thinking when they're uttered by _the entity who's in* control *of whether those things happen or not._

Same as  --
"they better be careful -- they have a lot to hide!"
--- is demonstrably NOT an opinion of concern on the welfare of the Ricketts family.

Who's the "idiot" now?

And by the way, true to his thinskinned petty petulance, Rump is now threatening to run attack ads against the Chicago Cubs.

Get that?  The whining child wants to run ads _against a *baseball team*_*.  *That's how meltdown-fragile that growth-stunted ego is.

What the hell does it take to pull away from the Kool Aid and smell what's going on?


----------



## S.J. (Mar 23, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Who's the "idiot" now?


That would be you...still.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 23, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



I never said that you did either, so we can agree on this thing at least.
I have said many times that Republicans and Democrats are playing the citizens of this nation like a fiddle, but the left are far better at it.

It seems you are the one who is looking at Trump in black and white.
I have seen too many on the left that seem to be able to only tackle one subject at time and can't put all of the dots together.
Here is the problem with some of the left.
They label everything and the vast majority of that labeling is absolutely and completely so very wrong.
You are believing a myth made up by the left.
The minute anyone labels any groups like that, is looking only at it in black and white and it renders anyone unable to look at the grey.
The vast majority of Conservatives have a much more complex way of looking at things and it is just opposite of black and white.
The problem with some on the left is that there are some absolute certain things that must be and are black and white and many on the left just don't seem to be able to see that fact.
The vast majority of looking at things, falls into and can be seen as grey and conservatives are very capable of being able to do that as well as being able to connect all of the dots.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 23, 2016)

Pogo said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...




Trump never said any of those things, that's the spins & twists, not what he actually said.

Why is it that Trump's, twitter is not an actual twitter quote like the reporters is?
Pssst - an actual twitter account quote has the little blue bird at the top like hers and says follow.
Having just the one link about that reporters twitter with trump seems to be about a conversation right in the middle of something else going on so I don't see how anyone can judge about the baseball team unless a person has been following this in sports.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 25, 2016)

S.J. said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Yes, because that's the ONLY thing in the world that constitutes a threat.  

Or is it just that Trumpettes are too frigging stupid to recognize anything more subtle than a brick upside the head?  Yeah, that's probably it.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 25, 2016)

If it was a threat by Trump he did not say it right.

If Trump was making a threat he should have said;

You will have riots, not I think you have riots.
You will have problems like you have never seen before, not I think you would have problems like you’ve never seen before.
You will see bad things happen, not I think bad things would happen,” Trump continued.
The word you will invokes the marching orders (a threat)- not by using the word, I think you would (which is an opinion).


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 25, 2016)

MarathonMike said:


> I follow the theory but it seems implausible that George Soros would spend a dime to help Trump get the nomination. He and other deep pocket Liberals are funding the most violent and obnoxious of the protesters. There are certainly others that are not paid protesters who genuinely despise Trump and feel it is their duty to impose their will on the rest of us. The end result is the beautiful irony of Leftist Strong arm tactics working to boost Trump's numbers.



I never said Trump and Soros were necessarily coordinating this behind the scenes, although I don't think it's implausible.  After all, if Soros can get Trump in as the Republican nominee, then no matter which party wins the election, he's got a liberal landscape stretching out for the next four years.

I don't doubt for a second many of the protesters, if not all, are true believers utterly ignorant of Trump's manipulation of them and glee at having them do what they're doing.  See the phrase:  useful idiots.

The end result is the ugly irony of the _nouveaux_-right licking their chops at getting over on the Left, while never seeing that they're being played, too.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 25, 2016)

peach174 said:


> If it was a threat by Trump he did not say it right.
> 
> If Trump was making a threat he should have said;
> 
> ...



You mistake "say it right" for "say it explicitly".  He said it EXACTLY right, if his goal was to make a threat while providing cover for his worshipers to issue outraged protestations of _faux_ innocence on his behalf.

And look!  It worked.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 25, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



We always knew the left played their followers like fiddles, and even that they deliberately dumbed as many people down as they possibly could to facilitate that.

Now we have a candidate from the same playbook, and the geniuses salivating over him are actually HAPPY that he's doing it, oddly enough while remaining oblivious to the fact that he's doing it to THEM, as well.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 25, 2016)

Cecilie1200 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > If it was a threat by Trump he did not say it right.
> ...




Everything was going well until the left came in and started shouting so that no one was able to listen to him.
You don't see any of that from the right doing it to Sanders rallies, even though the right thinks he hates American Freedom.
Sanders is the one who started preaching a revolution.


----------



## S.J. (Mar 25, 2016)

Cecilie1200 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


Trump could say "BOO" and morons like you would consider it a threat.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 25, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Blah blah blah "It's all someone else's fault!  Trump is utterly blameless in EVERYTHING, it's ALWAYS someone else!"

You're right about one thing:  you don't see this at anyone else's rallies.  Remarkably, no one else has publicly advocated it, either.  Could there possibly be a connection?  Oh, hell no, because that would mean that Narcissus-on-Fifth-Avenue isn't perfect.

I noticed in another thread that you seem inclined to blame Cruz for the ad featuring a naked Melania Trump, even though it was created and run by an unaffiliated anti-Trump PAC.  Can you say, "double standard"?  If Cruz is responsible for the actions of every person in the country who uses his name as "someone, anyone, other than Trump!", why is Trump not responsible for people at his rallies cheering for him?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 25, 2016)

S.J. said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



And as Trump himself noted, he could shoot someone on Fifth Avenue and you evil dribbling minions would start making excuses for why it was the other guy's fault.


----------



## S.J. (Mar 25, 2016)

Cecilie1200 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


*BOO!*  Now go change your pants.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 25, 2016)

peach174 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



The first was a paraphrase; the next two lines were examples to illustrate the point.

But the line "they better be careful -- they have a lot to hide!" is absolutely Rump's words.  And it refers to the Chicago Cubs owners.  That was still-yet-more tweet whining from the thinskinned Boss of Butthurt.  As another baseball guy said, "you could look it up".


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 25, 2016)

S.J. said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



You have Trump dribbling down your chin.  Go wash your face.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 25, 2016)

Pogo said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I hate that I'm agreeing with you.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 25, 2016)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



I know, right?   It feels icky.  

But when you're right, you're right, and in this case you're spot on, and I won't hesitate to give credit where due.
You were a worthy adversary and you're a worthier ally, so .... keep 'em coming.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 25, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Life was simpler when I could just hate liberals and think they were dumb.  But when you're invaded by criminally insane zombies, I guess you take whatever allies are still human.

As to this whole "It wasn't a threat because it wasn't blatant and coated in neon" argument . . .

If one of Trump's mobster friends says, "I'm going to make you an offer you can't refuse", have you been threatened?


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 25, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



That's how awful he is;  he becomes a common 'enemy' (so to speak) among those who usually don't see eye to eye. At the same time, he is a recruitment tool for people like ISIS, a focus for them which will cause more terrorism and violence against innocent people.


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 26, 2016)

Cecilie1200 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


Agree.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 26, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



As noted yesterday --- Donald Rump is so disgusting, even Fox Noise and Glenn Beck can see it.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## S.J. (Mar 26, 2016)

Trump's got all you limp wristed lefties scared shitless.  This is getting more entertaining by the day.


----------



## ninja007 (Mar 27, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



EXACTLY, DEMOCRATS.


----------



## hunarcy (Mar 27, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



But,  you support Hillary, so your opinion is less than worthless.


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 28, 2016)

hunarcy said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


But, you support Trump, so your opinion is not only less than worthless, it is something that belongs sent down the sewer with all the other crap, filth and flotsam.


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 28, 2016)

ninja007 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


As you know, I was, quite accurately in fact, describing Republicans.  

Your little attempt at being clever is a complete fail.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 28, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


----------



## hunarcy (Mar 29, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...




LOL!  You moron, I'm a Bernie guy.  I pity your reflexive "they aren't with me so they gotta be on the right" point of view.  Go pound salt.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 29, 2016)

Cecilie1200 said:


> My theory is not just that Trump incited and encouraged violence.  It is that he deliberately engineered it, and that all these outbreaks are exactly what he intended to happen.
> 
> Follow me through this.
> 
> ...



   So with all the violence displayed by progressives in the past dont you think it's a stretch to now blame it on Trump?


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 29, 2016)

hunarcy said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


And if Hillary is the nominee, you are going to vote for Trump?


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 29, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > My theory is not just that Trump incited and encouraged violence.  It is that he deliberately engineered it, and that all these outbreaks are exactly what he intended to happen.
> ...


What violence? Please site specific valid sources.  In which Democratic campaigns in recent history has there been violence at the candidates' campaign events?  Which Democratic contenders have called for violent, pugilistic put down of protesters, have called for them being carried out of the facility on stretchers?


----------



## S.J. (Mar 30, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


Post a quote of Trump calling for protesters to be carried out on stretchers.


----------



## hunarcy (Mar 30, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



I used to say I'd vote for Trump if Hillary was the nominee to show how opposed I am to her, but Trump's too nuts.   So, if Hillary is the nominee, I won't vote.  I'm not going to choose between an inauthentic liar and a bombastic lunatic.


----------



## S.J. (Mar 30, 2016)

hunarcy said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


Good.  Stay home.


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 30, 2016)

hunarcy said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


If you are going to stay home, you might as well vote for Trump.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 30, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



    So why do you want to limit it to campaign rallies?
Progressives are the poster boys when it comes to protester violence.

     Here's the first thing that popped up on a Google search.



Protester who advocates peace charged with setting fire at Berkeley QT
Hypocrisy, Liberal, Crime, Violence, Protest, Vandalism

One of the most frequently quoted and photographed Ferguson protesters was charged Saturday with setting fire to a Berkeley convenience store earlier this week. St. Louis County police arrested Joshua Williams, 19, of St. Louis, on Friday after several local media outlets and store surveillance captured images of him trying to set a pile of wood on fire outside the QuikTrip on North Hanley Road early Wednesday... Williams has been quoted as an advocate for peaceful protests.




Man Stabbed At Utah Event Focused On Peace, Nonviolence
Liberal, Violence, Oops, Assault

Authorities say one woman has stabbed a man at a gathering centered on peace and nonviolence in the Uinta National Forest. Wasatch County Sheriff’s deputy Chris Goode says 32-year-old Leilani Novak-Garcia gouged the man twice with a knife at a campsite about 1 a.m. Monday.




Nobel Peace Laureate: "I Would Love To Kill George Bush"...
Hypocrisy, Liberal, Hate, Incitement, Violence, Character

"I have a very hard time with this word 'non-violence', because I don't believe that I am non-violent," said Ms Williams, 64. "Right now, I would love to kill George Bush." Her young audience at the Brisbane City Hall clapped and cheered.




Iraq war protest leads to pepper spray, arrest
Hypocrisy, Liberal, Violence, Protest

PORTLAND, Ore. (AP) - Police used pepper spray on demonstrators protesting the Iraq war in downtown Portland on its fifth anniversary. The demonstrators later hopped a train and headed for a military recruitment center across town.




Monks brawl peace protest - COLOMBO Protesters calling end recent violence Sri Lanka found themsel
Hypocrisy, Violence, Funny, Protest

COLOMBO (Reuters) - Protesters calling for an end to recent violence in Sri Lanka found themselves brawling with hardline Buddhist monks Thursday, after a rally dubbed a "peace protest" turned unexpectedly violent.




Fox Crew Assaulted at Peace Protest
Hypocrisy, Liberal, Hate, Violence, Protest

It looked like the initial hit struck the camera on the bridge of his nose hard enough to draw blood, but I couldn't be sure.




College peace protest turns violent
Hypocrisy, Liberal, Violence, Protest

According to the report, Miriam Levin, who is Jewish, was intimidated and roughed up by protesters when she tried to drive onto the campus of York University in Toronto. The protesters were picketing entrances to the campus and blocking traffic on Wednesday morning.




Anti-violence activists arrested in Irvington
Hypocrisy, Liberal, Violence, Protest

Six people were arrested and one officer used pepper spray as Irvington police tried to break up a peace rally that authorities say turned into a melee.




Peace Protest Turns Violent - Protest News and Comment
Hypocrisy, Liberal, Violence, Protest

Six people were arrested and one officer used Pepper Spray as Irvington Police tried to break up a peace rally that authorities say turned into a melee.


----------



## idb (Mar 30, 2016)

How did America end up here?!!!!!
What a circus!


----------



## Toro (Mar 30, 2016)

Cecilie1200 said:


> My theory is not just that Trump incited and encouraged violence.  It is that he deliberately engineered it, and that all these outbreaks are exactly what he intended to happen.



I disagree.  I don't think he's engineering violence.  However, he certainly is encouraging it.

He should be trying to calm people down, but he doesn't.  He amps them up.

It's reason #1,672 why doesn't have the temperament and isn't qualified to be President.  

And Americans are seeing it.

He's going to get slaughtered.


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 30, 2016)

Cecilie1200 said:


> My theory is not just that Trump incited and encouraged violence.  It is that he deliberately engineered it, and that all these outbreaks are exactly what he intended to happen.
> 
> Follow me through this.
> 
> ...



And just how does Obama differ from Trump?

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 30, 2016)

idb said:


> How did America end up here?!!!!!
> What a circus!



Ask the idiots who voted for Obama twice

-Geaux


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Mar 30, 2016)

Geaux4it said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > My theory is not just that Trump incited and encouraged violence.  It is that he deliberately engineered it, and that all these outbreaks are exactly what he intended to happen.
> ...



I'm fairly certain that any Trumpette could answer that question for you.


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 30, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



My bad, that question was asked of the OP. All these accusations sounded like he was describing Obama, not Trump

-Geaux


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Mar 30, 2016)

Toro said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > My theory is not just that Trump incited and encouraged violence.  It is that he deliberately engineered it, and that all these outbreaks are exactly what he intended to happen.
> ...



Here's an idea that I had a week or so ago:

The American political system, while having many faults, has one distinctly relevant advantage over parliamentary systems at this moment in time. While it may tend towards a two-party competition, it also forces those two parties to moderate their positions. If the US had a parliament, this election would probably end up with the Trump Party™ controlling about 15-20% of the seats and holding a significant block towards building a government.

We're at a point in history where the cycle has shifted, and we're seeing a return to far-right populist nationalism all over the world. The American system is inherently more protective of the status quo and resilient against populist insanity than the British model.


----------



## Toro (Mar 30, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



I tend to agree. I think we are in a new era. The Keynes era was 1945-1980, the Thatcher/Reagan era was 1980-2009. Now we are in something different, perhaps a nationalist/populist era. This usually doesn't end well. 

If Trump wasn't a total douchebag of the absolute highest order, he'd win this thing. But he is so offensive and unprepared, he's going to get crushed. And his supporters will blame everyone but themselves and their candidate. 

The GOP is going to look different going forward. Modern conservatism is under attack from within.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 30, 2016)

S.J. said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Far as I know he didn't specify by what method they should be carried out, he simply advised "knock the crap out of him".  Now I don't think we should take the expression literally that Rump wanted people's feces on the floor, do you?  Some things you need to extend to their logical conclusions.  Which seems strange advice to have to render to an asshat who still takes the quote in his own sigline beyond a logical conclusion...  He followed this with "knock the hell", a typical Rumpian partialspeak imperative sentence which like most of what he says cannot be executed in the physical world.

He also "promised" (his term) to pay for the assailant's legal fees, a promise that he then denied having said, even though it's recorded on video,   In Rump's world of Narcissistic Personality Disorder, you change historical events on a dime merely by denial that they ever happened.  

That's what "I have the best words" means ---- they have the magical effect of a time machine.  Don't like the way something went down?  No problem, just declare that it happened differently, and since the universe revolves around Numero Uno, it becomes the new history.


----------



## jillian (Mar 30, 2016)

Cecilie1200 said:


> My theory is not just that Trump incited and encouraged violence.  It is that he deliberately engineered it, and that all these outbreaks are exactly what he intended to happen.
> 
> Follow me through this.
> 
> ...




you're correct about what he's doing. it's part of the spectacle.

but look how cute the trumpeters are when they click the little "laugh" button".

I guess it's better than them having to acknowledge that their guy's scum


----------



## hunarcy (Mar 30, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Then help me by getting Bernie the nod.  He's sincere, on the right track and surging.  Hillary is NOT the future.


----------



## S.J. (Mar 30, 2016)

Geaux4it said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > My theory is not just that Trump incited and encouraged violence.  It is that he deliberately engineered it, and that all these outbreaks are exactly what he intended to happen.
> ...


Trump is honest.


----------



## S.J. (Mar 30, 2016)

Pogo said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


You didn't post the quote, you posted your version.  No one is interested in your version, you're not known for your honesty.  Give us a credible link, like a video (in it's entirety, not some edited version from a leftist hack site).


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 30, 2016)

I have to disagree with you dear. Trump has "pumped' up people with his style.  but I don't see any violence coming from them unless these agitators being brought in starts trouble and then his supporters get involved, how can they NOT?
Obama did the same thing with his "crowds" in the way he spoke to his subjects, Trump has a following just the same in my opinion.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 30, 2016)

S.J. said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



I already linked the Washington Post, but how's does this leftist hack video work for ya, Sparkles?

​


----------



## S.J. (Mar 30, 2016)

Pogo said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Thank you!  You have a problem knocking the crap out of somebody who's getting ready to assault you?  I don't, and I doubt if you would either (unless you like being assaulted).


----------



## Pogo (Mar 30, 2016)

Stephanie said:


> I have to disagree with you dear. Trump has "pumped' up people with his style.  but I don't see any violence coming from them unless these agitators being brought in starts trouble and then his supporters get involved, how can they NOT?
> Obama did the same thing with his "crowds" in the way he spoke to his subjects, Trump has a following just the same in my opinion.



Really?  You didn't see this?




Or this?




Don't remember this either?

​

"The memory is the second thing to go"....


----------



## Two Thumbs (Mar 30, 2016)

Cecilie1200 said:


> My theory is not just that Trump incited and encouraged violence.  It is that he deliberately engineered it, and that all these outbreaks are exactly what he intended to happen.
> 
> Follow me through this.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pogo (Mar 30, 2016)

S.J. said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Hey Splooges, you axed for a link, I gave you the direct quote.  Now you wanna whine about which assault method he called for?  Poster please.  You wanted the quote ---- and you got it.  Man up already.

Check out the images I just posted.  Not a single one of those is "getting ready to assault" anybody.


----------



## S.J. (Mar 30, 2016)

Pogo said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


That's right.  I got the quote, and it wasn't what you said.  I thanked you for it too.  After all, you showed yourself to be a liar.  Thanks again.  lol


----------



## Pogo (Mar 30, 2016)

S.J. said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



You're welcome.  Always happy to help expose Denialists.


----------



## S.J. (Mar 30, 2016)

Pogo said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Are you excusing your dishonesty too?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 30, 2016)

Stephanie said:


> I have to disagree with you dear. Trump has "pumped' up people with his style.  but I don't see any violence coming from them unless these agitators being brought in starts trouble and then his supporters get involved, how can they NOT?
> Obama did the same thing with his "crowds" in the way he spoke to his subjects, Trump has a following just the same in my opinion.



To be fair - if Trump wanted his own followers to cause trouble he would do what most Democrat politicians are having their supporters do - invade and disrupt the oppositions Rallies - go where you are not wanted and create trouble! Donald Trump has never done that. Not once.  That's Clinton's style.  Bully the opposition.

  There is no record of a Trump supporter ever going to a Clinton or Sanders' rally - EVER.  The Democrats are upset because Trump has changed the rules of the game.  If you come to his rallies looking for trouble?   You're going to find it. 

Best advice to Blacklivesmatter, LGBT and the rest of the Clinton foot soldiers is -  Mind your own business and don't go where you are not wanted.





With Bikers' for Trump vowing to appear now at the rest of the events?   It's all over but the shout.
If you are not going to a Trump rally to support Trump - stay away.

read this: 

Furthermore, bikers in support of Trump said they would show up at the event in response to the planned protest.

“Patriotic bikers, from all across the U.S. are planning to show up at ALL future Trump rallies to make sure that any paid agitator protesters don’t take away Mr. Trump’s right to speak or interfere with the rights of Trump supporters to safely attend,” a press release from the group stated. “We shall not be silenced!”

Local police with riot gear stood guard in the hotel lobby all night and were expecting people to start pouring in Wednesday morning.

bikers for trump | saboteur365


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 30, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > I have to disagree with you dear. Trump has "pumped' up people with his style.  but I don't see any violence coming from them unless these agitators being brought in starts trouble and then his supporters get involved, how can they NOT?
> ...


These people are Clinton voters paid to disrupt Trump rallies.  They need to get a real paying job and tell Clinton bye-bye.  It's no way to earn a living or win an election.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 30, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Link?




Didn't think so.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 30, 2016)

S.J. said:


> Trump's got all you limp wristed lefties scared shitless.  This is getting more entertaining by the day.


Isn't that truth. sheesh. they should worried over Hillary that she might get in as Obama the second just in a pantsuit.
Let me join you


----------



## Pogo (Mar 30, 2016)

Stephanie said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Trump's got all you limp wristed lefties scared shitless.  This is getting more entertaining by the day.
> ...



And there it is again --- say "Trump" and all they hear is "Hillary".

That's gotta suck, continuously having to change the subject.


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 30, 2016)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Bla bla bla



Your theory is a bit shaky...

The violence at Trump rallies are not ignited by Trump or by his supporters. Every single one is ignited by the leftist street muscle socialists that are trying to make it look like "it's about Trump" while it's really about them in the same fashion as nazi supporters did to bring Hitler to power.

They block people from going to Trump rally in Arizona, they jump on the rally stage, they prevent Trump rally in Chicago... there are plenty of examples of leftist intimidation and violence against anyone with different opinion. It doesn't stop there, since violence is not enough, they'll accuse the same people of being violent. Modern left keeps poking until they get slapped, then they run to the media, who is by the way hand in had with them, and cry about being slapped in the face.

Then media in all of the "political correctness", edit the video, snips the evidence, and screams "outrage" against violent right and keep crying until their muscle provoke another incident. The show must go on...

By the way, the term "political correctness" was widely used by leftist's idol Mao, the guy who killed 50 mill of his own people, all in the name of income inequality and free health care, and just as the above mentioned nazis, murdered or imprisoned everyone who doesn't agree with his socialist utopia.

You can't process it? Then try another "theory".


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Apr 1, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > My theory is not just that Trump incited and encouraged violence.  It is that he deliberately engineered it, and that all these outbreaks are exactly what he intended to happen.
> ...



There's no stretch in recognizing that Trump is using that history and tendency to manipulate people, nor is there a stretch in blaming him for doing so.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 1, 2016)

Cecilie1200 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



  Stop crashing Trump rallies......problem solved.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Apr 1, 2016)

S.J. said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



_In February, as a protester was being escorted out of a rally in Las Vegas, Trump said: "I'd like to punch him in the face."

"I love the old days," Trump said. "You know what they used to do to guys like that when they were in a place like this? They'd be carried out on a stretcher, folks."_

Donald Trump rallies are turning violent

Let the excuse-making begin.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Apr 1, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Ah, yes. The solution is to sit down, shut up, and stop exercising one's First Amendment rights to protest.  I do so love how Donald Trump has infected pseudo-conservatives with libthink.  The abuse is YOUR fault, for daring to oppose us.  Can't imagine why you don't just vote for Hillary, with that attitude.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Apr 1, 2016)

S.J. said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Only about being a lunatic, and I don't know that he's doing that on purpose.

About everything else, he's a pandering bullshitter.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 1, 2016)

Cecilie1200 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



 Feel free to act like dickheads...just dont be surprised when you get a beatdown.


----------



## S.J. (Apr 2, 2016)

Cecilie1200 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Nice try, but that's not calling for anyone to use violence.  Back to the drawing board.


----------



## S.J. (Apr 2, 2016)

Cecilie1200 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


Your opinion (which isn't worth a shit).


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 2, 2016)

Cecilie1200 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



There you go.  Wouldn't want to go an entire thread without massaging the egos of your nutbag pals.

Simple facts.  The left attracts more highly educated people than does the Right. The Left promotes increases in educational opportunity. Dumbing down the populace is the conservative game plan. Please stick to the topic of this thread. HOW TRUMP IS PLAYING REPUBLICANS LIKE A FIDDLE.

Thanks.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 2, 2016)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Honesty oozes from your first paragraph here. Maybe you'll take something valuable away from this experience.


----------



## Geaux4it (Apr 2, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Um, actually, the topic of the thread is. 

*My Theory On Violence At Trump Rallies*

Didn't know you were starting to lean right

Geaux


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 2, 2016)

Cecilie1200 said:


> My theory is not just that Trump incited and encouraged violence.  It is that he deliberately engineered it, and that all these outbreaks are exactly what he intended to happen.
> 
> Follow me through this.
> 
> ...


The violence happens because there are assholes out there that want to deny free speech because they feel morally superior. If Trump did anything to pull them in then good, they need a good ass kicking so they can grow as a human being. It's part of life and they've been sheltered from it. 

Our priorities are polar opposite on this. Bernie is talking about taxing the living fuck out of us. That is FAR more alarming than some spoiled halfwit getting a much deserved tune up. It's like comparing the sun to a light bulb. Yet, where are the people shouting down Bernie, getting into shoving matches, protesting in the streets blocking traffic, etc.? Blaming Trump for the violence is like blaming a gun for the violence. Why excuse bad behavior? It's how they got that way.


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 2, 2016)

Carla_Danger said:


> All she's saying is that he's played you like a fiddle.


He played the media like a fiddle, we aren't the media. Hillary plays her base like a fiddle, never responsible for any of her fuckups, lies or distortions. That's much worse due to the seriousness of the matter.


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 2, 2016)

Carla_Danger said:


> That's the Donald Drumpf supporter bus.  Here's an example of an idiot supporter.


Goofy as hell but way better than "We have vaginas! Hillary has a vagina! Vote for her!"


----------

